# No-seeums



## barefoot (Nov 3, 2011)

I've seen on a few posts where it was mentioned that the no-seeums are bad this yr.

What does everyone use?

I use Repel Max w/ 40% DEET...anyone use the 100% DEET products?
They still darn near carried me off a few days ago.

Chime in.


----------



## countryjwh (Nov 20, 2007)

When no seeums are bad, I don't think an astronaut suit would help. I've used 100 percent and still got attacked. Not as bad but still attacked.


----------



## SouthAlabamaSlayer (Oct 13, 2011)

The best way to prevent them, don't go outside....

I hate to say it but they bite me no matter what I'm wearing. I went turkey hunting this past weekend, put on repel with deet, had on longsleeves, and still got over 30 mosquito bites on my arms.

I read somewhere that baby oil helps prevent bites. They said that they get caught up in the oil since they're so small and can't get to the skin. It makes sense to me.


----------



## SHunter (Jun 19, 2009)

The baby oil likely smothers them since they are so small.


----------



## grumpy old man (Dec 20, 2009)

ah, noseeums, scientific name agravateacussbiteapuss. i,ve been living in the swamp off avalon blvd, near mulat bayou for twenty five years. they dont bother you if you just ignore um!


----------



## jaster (Oct 7, 2007)

If I understand correct? They dont bite, rather spit on you? Either way, good ole old spice is the best thing I found to repel them


----------



## SouthAlabamaSlayer (Oct 13, 2011)

jaster said:


> If I understand correct? They dont bite, rather spit on you? Either way, good ole old spice is the best thing I found to repel them


Noseeums are the smallest blood sucking insect of the midge family. Like mosquitoes, only the females bite, as they need the protein in blood to help with egg production.

Old Spice as in the body spray?


----------



## Five Prongs Of Fury (Apr 15, 2008)

I've heard that the Skin so Soft product is awesome for them. Their bites are twice as bad as mosquito bites as far as itching goes.


----------



## SHO-NUFF (May 30, 2011)

Don't know a solution or good repellent other than to leave the area. They get so bad at Ft. Mcree you can't get out of the boat. 
How those biting Ass black flies can find you 40 miles offshore is still a mystery to me!!


----------



## flounderslayerman (Jun 3, 2011)

I work in Bayou la Batre and the suckers are the worst I've seen. Skin so soft is the best salution I've found for the invisible vampires.


----------



## lsucole (May 7, 2009)

Here in the Louisiana marsh they are an everyday annoyance from March thru October. As you know even Deet doesn't seem to affect these guys! Skin So Soft works better than bug spray ( it's greasy residue keeps the gnats from landing). However the ONLY thing that works better than Skin So Soft is Amber Romance lotion by Victoria Secret. It stays sold out here in Louisiana !
I can't give you a scientific reason on why it works, but I assure every fishing guide and weekend fisherman has it in their boat!


----------



## barefoot (Nov 3, 2011)

lsucole said:


> Here in the Louisiana marsh they are an everyday annoyance from March thru October. As you know even Deet doesn't seem to affect these guys! Skin So Soft works better than bug spray ( it's greasy residue keeps the gnats from landing). However the ONLY thing that works better than Skin So Soft is Amber Romance lotion by Victoria Secret. It stays sold out here in Louisiana !
> I can't give you a scientific reason on why it works, but I assure every fishing guide and weekend fisherman has it in their boat!


LSUCOLE, thank you...that's what I wanted to hear...I know you guys have them worse then we do here in the FL. panhandle...I'm gonna try this Amber Romance...hell, might catch more fish just by smelling better out on the water...lol.

Thanks again.


----------



## jkw1119 (Apr 15, 2013)

Skin so soft by avon .....makes you smell pretty but the bugs stay away .....lol


----------



## BY Ryan (Apr 28, 2013)

I think I might have built an immunity to bugs lately. I haven't had a good bout of bug bites in years.


----------



## ctgalloway21 (Jun 25, 2012)

I got eat up by no-seeums around Ono Island last week. They were horrible. My ankles look like someone shot me with birdshot.


----------



## hayden (Nov 14, 2007)

*Amber Romance*

Was down in Hopedale LA last weekend and one of the guys brought Amber Romance from Victoria Secret with him. We all tried it and it worked pretty well, only for half an hour or so though. It also helped with the stench from 20 guys staying in a cabin.


----------



## lsucole (May 7, 2009)

BAREFOOT, you're more than welcome. As a side note, it can take HOURS hanging around the dressing rooms @ a Victoria's Secret store to find a bottle! GOOD LUCK!


----------



## barefoot (Nov 3, 2011)

lsucole said:


> BAREFOOT, you're more than welcome. As a side note, it can take HOURS hanging around the dressing rooms @ a Victoria's Secret store to find a bottle! GOOD LUCK!


Too funny!!
Hey, if anybody sees me hanging out in Victoria's secret this weekend...I'm ONLY there for bug spray...honest...& I'm a really slow shopper. :whistling:


----------



## tailfisher1979 (Jan 24, 2012)

Yep Hayden. Definitely helped with the cabin stench. Those things are called see-ums down there. Glad those guys brought that stuff, my 100 deet was gone in an hour of being there. It worked better than anything and smelled like supermodels were out in the marsh.


----------



## Burnt Drag (Jun 3, 2008)

tailfisher1979 said:


> Yep Hayden. Definitely helped with the cabin stench. Those things are called see-ums down there. Glad those guys brought that stuff, my 100 deet was gone in an hour of being there. It worked better than anything and smelled like supermodels were out in the marsh.


Yeah, but don't get caught smelling like that AND having a pack of matches from some random gentlemen's club. Costly combo, indeed. :whistling:


----------



## FishWalton (Jul 22, 2010)

*Amber Romance*

Picked up on Amber Romance off crappie.com,the Louisiana thread a couple of years ago. Found a sale on Amazon.com and ordered 3 bottles. It works about as good as anything else I have used and it smells good. When I pull it out at the mullet hole and a whiff floats down the line of boats the guys start uplifting their noses and sniff the air and look around for where that pleasant odor is coming from. I try to look innocent! :whistling:


----------



## grey ghost (Jul 24, 2011)

them "no-seeums" are bad no dought!! But the "seeums" are a freaking hurt ya insect, (yellow fly-deer fly) them sukas will put a wheep on ya thick as nickel!!lol


----------



## FishWalton (Jul 22, 2010)

Yep, those yellow flies will literally drive you out of the river swamp or where-ever you encounter them. It's about time for them to show up for a couple of months, then comes the mo-skeets. The strongest deet% you can find will help on those flies.


----------



## Spoolin Up (May 3, 2011)

My wife ordered me some skin so soft spray bug repellent from Avon think it has some citrus and vitamin e in it also. Comes in an aerosol can. I live on ward basin a block from the water and it is a decent deterrent, best I have found so far.


----------

